# ANYBODY MODDING ALPINE 7909 ANNIVERSARY EDITION HEADUNITS



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking to see who all modifies alpine 7909 head units.,and what is replaced to make them sound better.Does the signal to noise ratio get better or does the whole sound quality get better. Would also like to hear from people that have had the modifications done for you to describe the new sound quality compared to the old sound quality.Does it still sound like an alpine anniversary 7909 or have the modifications made it sound totally different. Any and all input on this subject would be great. Thanks


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

hmmmm, such a nice player i might just leave it stock. 

That is a collectible as it sits, you put 800-900 to mod it and your reselling value might go down or even stay the same. Love the sound while you can because it wont work forever!

But if you do decide to mod it, good luck and hopes everything works out.

-Dan


----------



## dannyboyy14 (Jun 29, 2009)

the parts replaced would be:

Caps
Op-amps,
De-Coupling of the analog circuitry
Cut out AM/FM tuner.

and more depending on the degree of the mod

sorry for the double post but i dint realize i didn't answer your question haha


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies on modding the alpine 7909.Deep down inside I always liked the way the alpine anniversary 7909 sounds now. I just wanted to see if anybody modded them and if it was for the better. The only real mod I would like, would to be able to remove the hiss from the alpine 7909 so it was totally dead silent.Is that possible or will you be ultimately be messing with the original sound quality.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I had one back in the day.....I wouldn't mess with a collectible unit.


I sold mine for $400 more than what I paid for it new.

So think about that before you do any mods.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

after careful consideration I think I will take your advice and keep it all original. After all there is only 300 of them in the world. If I'm going to mod something I guess it should be something not quite as rare. Thanks


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

DO 
NOT
MOD 
THIS !


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

I won't mod it rob,I was just checking to see if anybody else dared to do it ,and if they thought the mods were worth it for improved sound quality.No worries.I will keep it all original.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

coomaster1 said:


> I won't mod it rob,I was just checking to see if anybody else dared to do it ,and if they thought the mods were worth it for improved sound quality.No worries.I will keep it all original.



Now that I'm thinking about it I recall problems with some of the mods done to these units from back in the Carsound days.


----------



## coomaster1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up in modding the alpine 7909.Definitely don't want any problems with the unit,since these are rock solid reliable head units. Will be keeping it all original after talking to several of you guys. Thanks


----------



## brackac (May 2, 2011)

Does anyone do repair work on the 7909?


----------

